# Does NTNP mean...



## HippyMumma23

this might be a silly question. But does NTNP mean you dont use the TTC forum? I mean, a NTNPer is almost on the fence between WTTC and TTC! I want to start NTNP but I wondered which forum I would use once this started? I thought that once you started using the TTC forum techincally you were more TTC then NTNP?
Am I confusing anyone else? hehe!

xxxx


----------



## littlestar

not trying not preventing

essentially your not actively trying to get pregnant but would be happily pregnant if it did happen.

I don't see why you can't float between the two forums, though TTC is generally more for those 'really' doing their utmost to get pregnant with temping, cycle monitoring etc.


----------



## HippyMumma23

I know what it means, hehe!!! I was wondering what forum you would use if you were NTNP?


----------



## littlestar

HippyMumma23 said:


> I know what it means, hehe!!! I was wondering what forum you would use if you were NTNP?

i know sorry, baby brain kicked in, i've done a few edits! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

What every one you want. A lot of NTNP's stay in here


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you. I think I would flit between the two aswell then. Good luck with your arrival in 3 weeks xxxx


----------



## asacia

This does raise an interesting question, I wonder if the forum would benefit from a NTNP section?

Personally, I just reply to threads that I seem to fit in, and if I'm starting a thread I spend a while debating which is the right area!

I don't feel I fit in either area really, I feel a bit mean to those WTT, but don't feel I'm a true TTC'er.


----------



## calm

My opinion:

On the one hand, when I NTNP, I think I should go to the TTC section. Why? Because when you are WTT you are not going to get pregnant. When you are NTNP or TTC, it is probable that you will. I think if people get upset by BFP, then they will probably get upset by people talking about NTNP.

However, I don't get upset by either of these things, and personally I would rather stay here, as I know the people better and I feel more comfortable. I am glad people that I know like bunny who are NTNP are staying here, as I would much rather read her here than going over to other sections.

But at the end of the day, I must say, I don't see any relation between WTT and NTNP. There is no waiting or protection going on in the later.


----------



## Pops

Having been NTNP for 4 months or so, I have made 1 post that I can remember in the TTC section and it was more of a general query that I thought the ladies there would be best placed to answer.

I have stayed here as I have many friends in WTT and I do not post in here about NTNP, I mention it in my journal if one of my friends asks about it and to update them as I know they like to know but I do not start threads in the main forum about it as A) I am not that caught up in it all that I want to post about it and B) I wouldn't want to upset any of the girls here who are WTT.

You are welcome everywhere on the forum though, that is the beauty of this place and good luck with the NTNP.

xxx


----------



## calm

Pops said:


> I have stayed here as I have many friends in WTT
> 
> 
> xxx

Thats how I feel, its here where I have made friends, its a smaller group and you feel at home and comfortable. I actually post sometimes in TTC anyway (and I am WTT), but I do feel more at home here in this section. I think as pops says, its a case of being careful not to post in the general section things that some women that are WTT might find hard to deal with, things of the type: I am pregnant? I have my BFP ect (personally this doesn't affect me, but it does affect some women and we have to respect this). If you change your journal's title to NTNP, then everyone knows whats going on inside it, and they don't have to enter if they don't want to.


----------



## asacia

calm said:


> I think as pops says, its a case of being careful not to post in the general section things that some women that are WTT might find hard to deal with, things of the type: I am pregnant? I have my BFP ect (personally this doesn't affect me, but it does affect some women and we have to respect this). If you change your journal's title to NTNP, then everyone knows whats going on inside it, and they don't have to enter if they don't want to.

I always wonder, are those who already have children or are expecting, is it the done thing to turn off signatures when posting in WTT/TTC and similar areas?

I try and remember to, but often forget.


----------



## HippyMumma23

No not at all! We dont need to deny out childrens existance, and neither should we be expected too. 

But to be honest I dont think anyone would suggest turning them off anyway, how harsh would that be? lol


----------



## goddess25

I think you can use any section of B& B that you want to, as long as your posts fit in with whats there. I dont think I get the point of NTNP.. if your not using contraception then your trying i think. I dont think you have to be charting and temping to be actively trying!


----------



## goddess25

asacia said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> I think as pops says, its a case of being careful not to post in the general section things that some women that are WTT might find hard to deal with, things of the type: I am pregnant? I have my BFP ect (personally this doesn't affect me, but it does affect some women and we have to respect this). If you change your journal's title to NTNP, then everyone knows whats going on inside it, and they don't have to enter if they don't want to.
> 
> I always wonder, are those who already have children or are expecting, is it the done thing to turn off signatures when posting in WTT/TTC and similar areas?
> 
> I try and remember to, but often forget.Click to expand...

I dont think you should have to turn off your siggy when posting in wtt if thats what your doing. Tonnes of women have children that still long for another. I think maybe if your posting in long term ttc or the loss sections it may be a little insensitive.. but on the whole its who we are.


----------



## bunnyg82

calm said:


> However, I don't get upset by either of these things, and personally I would rather stay here, as I know the people better and I feel more comfortable. I am glad people that I know like bunny who are NTNP are staying here, as I would much rather read her here than going over to other sections.


Awww! Thanks hunni :hugs: that made me smile!!

Yeah, I am ntnp and I have had a few sneaky peaks over in ttc and I may look a bit more often in there, but I feel comfy here and a bit daunted to go over there, so I would kinda rather stay here and go from here to the pregnancy sections (fingers crossed, that won't take too long :) )

For me, the ttc section really keeps your focus on the trying bit too much for me. So as long as I am welcome, I shall be mainly here, and just have the odd look in ttc :D xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I know I struggled with this when it applied to me. I never really knew where to post. I felt like I wasn't trying hard enough to post in TTC, but I wasn't truly waiting either. In the end I did the same as pops, I just wrote about NTNP stuff in my journal but didn't start any threads about it anywhere xx

ETA: IMO there is no reason you should have to turn your signature off when posting in WTT or TTC. As far as I'm aware signatures are automatically switched off in the loss forums.


----------



## calm

bunnyg82 said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> However, I don't get upset by either of these things, and personally I would rather stay here, as I know the people better and I feel more comfortable. I am glad people that I know like bunny who are NTNP are staying here, as I would much rather read her here than going over to other sections.
> 
> 
> Awww! Thanks hunni :hugs: that made me smile!!
> 
> Yeah, I am ntnp and I have had a few sneaky peaks over in ttc and I may look a bit more often in there, but I feel comfy here and a bit daunted to go over there, so I would kinda rather stay here and go from here to the pregnancy sections (fingers crossed, that won't take too long :) )
> 
> For me, the ttc section really keeps your focus on the trying bit too much for me. So as long as I am welcome, I shall be mainly here, and just have the odd look in ttc :D xxClick to expand...

YOU ARE VERY WELCOME :hugs:


----------



## PnutProtector

i would prolly do like Bunny. Change my Journal title to NTNP so ppl know what they are going to read, and keep my updates about NTNP in there. And maybe pop into TTC a little. But like Pops said, I do have more friends here.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i wasn't here at that time but i wouldv'e hung out in ttc- we were ntnp but more trying- just without the charting ov dates etc- i never bothered with those to me that would just stress me out a LOT more. then again I did used to lie ther with my legs in the air after the "thing" so i guess we really were trying.did start thinking about the temp thing to be honest but when i started to try that I found that i was actually pregnant so never got any further than that! Goodluck! (oh and I tend to float all over the forums as you can see- I just look at "todays posts" and pop into anything that is interesting :) x


----------



## purple_socks

Interesting question...

I'd say its a matter of personal opinion and what WTT and TTC mean to u...i'd say at the mo i'm actively trying NOT to concieve. we want to have another child, we're putting plans in place to do so but we know for various reasons we want to wait at least a year...even tho i'm super broody at the mo so i'm purposely WAITING . to me thats WTT
When we're ready to have another we'll b using the meathod of NTNP. we're all for the "what will be, will be" meathod- not using protection but not charting or temping etc but to me NTNP is 'trying'. I think if ur having sex without protection and as far as ur aware ur physically able to have babies then thats 'trying'... so i think NTNP counts as TTC. IYKWIM? that was quite waffly...sorry

so to echo goddess...


goddess25 said:


> I dont think I get the point of NTNP.. if your not using contraception then your trying i think. I dont think you have to be charting and temping to be actively trying!

and on the subject of sigs


HippyMumma23 said:


> No not at all! We dont need to deny out childrens existance, and neither should we be expected too.
> 
> But to be honest I dont think anyone would suggest turning them off anyway, how harsh would that be? lol

i don't get y we'd need to turn them off?...surely WTT applies to people who do and don't have children already? correct me if i'm wrong coz i've only just started popping into this part of the forum. i didn't realise having children already was a sensitive issue to WTTers and TTCers? i don't think it should b. Fair enough in the loss section but not in WTT and TTC (maybe long term TTC. i understand the issue there) :shrug:


----------

